# i7 2600K &amp; GTX 1080 - sinnvoll?



## Rabowke (1. Juni 2016)

Moin,

im Grunde steht meine Frage bereits im Topic ... ich möchte meine GTX 780 OC in Rente schicken und mir eine GTX 1080 'gönnen', allerdings hab ich bislang keinen Grund gesehen meinen i7 2600K, der unter Last auf allen vier Kernen mit 4.3GHz läuft, zu entsorgen.

Ich habe jetzt schon nach Benchmarks geschaut, aber "natürlich" werden die neuesten Grafikkarten auch nur auf neuen MoBos und mit neuen CPUs getestet.

Hat jemand ggf. Erfahrungswerte, auch gern mit "nur" einer GTX 980 Ti und einem vgl. CPU?! Die GTX 1080 ist ja "nur" bis zu 30% schneller, aber schon hier kann man ggf. sehen, ob die CPU bereits bei der GTX 980 Ti limitiert oder nicht.

Später dieses Jahr werde ich mir einen i7 6800K und ein neues MoBo mit DDR4 RAM gönnen ... nur eben ungern im Augenblick.


----------



## Spassbremse (1. Juni 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> im Grunde steht meine Frage bereits im Topic ... ich möchte meine GTX 780 OC in Rente schicken und mir eine GTX 1080 'gönnen', allerdings hab ich bislang keinen Grund gesehen meinen i7 2600K, der unter Last auf allen vier Kernen mit 4.3GHz läuft, zu entsorgen.
> 
> ...



Es soll sie geben, die CPU-Limitierung - aber ich persönlich halte sie schon seit Jahren eher für einen Mythos, der ehrfürchtig von den Alten an kalten Winterabenden mehr geraunt, denn erzählt wird. 

Bei der absoluten Mehrzahl der Fälle war und ist bei Games *immer* die Grafikkarte die entscheidende Komponente und nicht die CPU. 

Ich bin doch Anfang des Jahres von einem ollen i5760 auf einen i56600 umgestiegen. Habe ich deswegen mehr Frames in Spielen? Ja, aber im einstelligen Bereich, wenn überhaupt.

Der Hauptgrund, warum ich auf eine neue CPU umgestiegen bin, war in erster Linie "neue(re)" Board-Technik, von der ich wirklich profitiere - endlich laufen die SSD z. B. nicht mehr mit angezogener Handbremse.

Fazit: Da würde ich mir wenig, bis überhaupt keine Sorgen machen, dass Du da spürbar Leistung "verschenkst".


----------



## svd (1. Juni 2016)

Da muss ich widersprechen. "Neu" und "teuer" ist immer besser. 

Nee, also, ich würde mir auch keine Sorgen machen. Vor allem nicht, wenn du sowieso vor hast, heuer noch aufzurüsten. Und auch noch keinen neuen Monitor hast. 
Sonst kannst du noch immer den Multiplikator hochsetzen und dem 2600K Beine machen. Sich langsam von 34 auf konservative 42 getastet, hast du einen rechnerischen Boost von 25%,
was, in diesen CPU-intensiven Spielen, den Unterschied ausgleichen dürfte, was soll's.

Aber, was machst du dir überhaupt schon Gedanken? Es würde mich stark wundern, wenn du in einem halben Jahr viel an Zocken dächtest. 
Viel wahrscheinlicher wirst du zu einem mobilen Infanteristen aus "Starship Troopers" (dem Buch!) und nützt jede freie Minute zum Schlafen.


----------



## Rabowke (1. Juni 2016)

Erstmal vielen Dank an euch beide, ihr habt meine Meinung nochmal bestätigt.

svd, die CPU läuft ja unter Last mit 4.3GHz auf allen *vier* Kernen, und das schon seit Monaten sehr stabil. Aus dem Grund bin ich ja der Meinung, dass die reine Leistung durchaus ausreichen sollte, wollte aber noch eine dritte und ggf. vierte Meinung einholen. 

Junior ist im Moment ziemlich aktiv, hat aber auch seine Schlaf- und natürlich Stillzeiten. Da ich bei den beiden Phasen nichts machen kann, wollte ich wenigstens Witcher 3 inkl. DLCs beenden.

In der Nacht wird er "nur" 1-2x wach, auch hier kümmert sich anatomisch bedingt meine Frau um den Kleinen ... ich hab zwar große 'man-boobs', aber da kommt noch (?) keine Milch raus!


----------



## Enisra (1. Juni 2016)

naja, du könntest auch auf Kaby Lake warten oder darauf schielen, aber wirds auch noch nen halbes Jahr dauern
bis dahin ist auch Polaris am Werk und man hat entweder eine noch bessere Alternativ oder die Gewissheit ne Ordentliche Wahl getroffen zu haben


----------



## Spassbremse (1. Juni 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> [...] und natürlich Stillzeiten. Da ich bei den beiden Phasen nichts machen kann, [...]



Sexist! Unemanzipierter Macho! Es ist ja wohl wirklich nicht zuviel verlangt, als moderner Vater seinem Kind auch einmal die Brust zu geben..!


----------



## HanFred (1. Juni 2016)

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-3055251/2600k-gtx-1080-bottleneck.html


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Juni 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Sexist! Unemanzipierter Macho! Es ist ja wohl wirklich nicht zuviel verlangt, als moderner Vater seinem Kind auch einmal die Brust zu geben..!


Hätte nicht gedacht dass ausgerechnet du die vorsätzliche Vergiftung von Säuglingen befürwortest... [emoji50] 

[emoji1] [emoji6] 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Rabowke (1. Juni 2016)

Hehe ... danke HanFred, auf den Link bin ich auch gestoßen.

Aber TomsHardware und seine Foren ist auch nicht mehr das, was es früher war und ich dachte, ggf. gibt es hier User die ein ähnliches Setup fahren ... 

Dann werd ich wohl in den sauren Geldapfel beißen, und mir eine GTX 1080 OC STRIX kaufen. Wobei bei Alternate steht, kann vorbestellt werden. 

Wann werden denn die nicht 'founders editionen' ausgeliefert? Hab da was von drei bis vier Wochen nach Verkaufsstart im Kopf?!


----------



## MichaelG (1. Juni 2016)

Zumindestens war das die offizielle Auskunft. Hängt aber sicher auch vom jeweiligen Hersteller ab. Die großen (Asus und Co.) werden sicher relativ rasch da sein.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (1. Juni 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wann werden denn die nicht 'founders editionen' ausgeliefert? Hab da was von drei bis vier Wochen nach Verkaufsstart im Kopf?!



Also Mindfactory erwartet die Karten am 17.06.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (1. Juni 2016)

Wenn man nach 2600k + 1080 bottleneck googlet, spricht sich kaum jemand dagegen aus.


----------



## Rabowke (1. Juni 2016)

Danke für eure Beiträge ... dann schreibt bitte noch alle eifrig an Alternate, dass sie die Asus GraKa bitte zeitnah versenden sollen.

Danke!


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2016)

Es wird allerdings durchaus Games geben, bei denen vlt doch die CPU für merkbare "Einbrüche" sorgt im Vergleich zu ganz modernen Systemen. D.h. du hast dann halt "nur" 50 FPS, wo du mit einem neuen Prozessor 70 FPS hättest. Aber dass der 2600k in dem Sinne zum Flaschenhals wird, dass er "begrenzt" und du dann mit ner 1080 nicht mehr FPS hast als mit einer zB 1070 oder gar einer GTX 770 oder so, das halte ich für eher unwahrscheinlich. bzw. das wird sogar eher bei grafisch eher wenig anspruchsvollen Titeln bzw. Detailmodi der Fall sein: der 2600k schafft halt in einem Spiel X allerhöchstens 100 FPS, ein 6700k würde 130 FPS bringen. Und wenn dann selbst eine Karte wie zB die GTX 770 schon 100 FPS schafft, haste halt mit dem 2600k 100FPS und mit ner 1080 auch "nur" 100 FPS, weil die CPU halt nicht mehr schafft 


PS: habe an alternate gemailt, dass sie alle Bestellungen aus Berlin VERZÖGERT abarbeiten soll


----------



## Rdrk710 (1. Juni 2016)

Schon bestellt? Gibt es irgendwelche Angaben, wann das Ding nun ausgeliefert werden könnte? (Gehe davon aus, dass es sich um die ASUS- STRIX OC Variante handelt...) 

EDIT: Ups, sorry, Frage wurde bereits beantwortet. Falls jedoch andere Informationen vorhanden sind, bin ich auch für die dankbar


----------

